# Hard to find Taoist books



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jun 7, 2009)

These books are some of the best English books on Taoism.

**Note** Some pages may be missing but it is worth it some of these books are hard to find,expensive.

Taoism growth of a religion: http://books.google.com/books?id=rigYHnGDsewC&printsec=frontcover&dq=taoism&lr=&as_brr=3
Isabelle Robinet writes in French mostly her writings are very good.

The Daoist monastic manual: http://books.google.com/books?id=IpI_EspGE3oC&printsec=frontcover&dq=daoist+manual&lr=&as_brr=3

Livia Kohn is a very good writer.

The teachings and practice of the early Quanzhen: http://books.google.com/books?id=vFBy3cvteTQC&pg=PA17&dq=Quanzhen+Taoists&lr=&as_brr=3

A gifted writer on Taoism Stephen Eskildsen. This is a must for those interested in the Dragon Gate sect.

Great clarity: http://books.google.com/books?id=nIanQVq4jY8C&pg=PP1&dq=Fabrizio+Pregadio&lr=&as_brr=3
Early Chinese Alchemy

Taoist meditations Mao Shan sect Taoism: http://books.google.com/books?id=_vP0xAt3uG0C&printsec=frontcover&dq=Isabelle+Robinet&lr=&as_brr=3
Again by the gifted Isabelle Robinet

Heaven and Earth in early Han thought: http://books.google.com/books?id=eT...n+and+earth+in+early+han+thought&lr=&as_brr=3

This thread and the other one on Chinese medicine I feel I had to share with others Enjoy.


----------

